# living in portugal



## murdock (May 20, 2009)

I have had a house here in the silves region for 2years now and have lived here part time I am now making the move full time do I need a visa or does my fiscal number do If so whats the best way of getting one is it easy or is it best to have help. and is it as hard getting a right hand drive car registered as i have read. can anyone advise.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Murdock

Great news and good luck with your move. Fiscal number is easy i just went to the local Camara building with a friend and after 15/20 minuets all was done and the cost to me 6.80 euro. I needed my passport and driving licence and an address my friend provided my postal address. Sorry can't help over the car.

Good luck

Peter


----------

